# where can i get a whipped cream dispenser and the charges?



## CreepyStevie69 (Jun 11, 2009)

does anyone know of any store that sell these. not online but real stores







something like this

and something like this.


----------



## shepj (Jun 11, 2009)

hehe. 

Whippets: Head Shops, food stores (looks for nice knives and cookware), online (granted you said you didn't want to order online).. 

Dispensers: they make hand held ones "crackers", either one can be obtained from a headshop, the little ones (crackers) can be gotten from head shops, the big ones can also be found in kitchen stores and shit. 

tip *refrain from using the word whippet lol

like you stated, Whipped Cream Charger, or Cartridges.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jun 11, 2009)

ok cool shep. im actually going to check my local head shop now even though i dont got any money i will atleast know where to get one.  thats man. if you want ill give and update. with what i find


----------



## shepj (Jun 11, 2009)

hell yeah bro. If your local head shops doesn't have it... try a sex shop (for some reason they carry whippets sometimes and poppers sometimes).


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah the headshops were closed. and i even checked jewel lol. but luckily there is a 24 hour porn shop about 3 minutes from my house. i been there once but was kinda nervous to talk to people lol. bt i took a few benzos so thats helped a little. ok ill be right back. going to to porno shop. lol. say whipped cream dispenser again?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 12, 2009)

Good idea haha. If its that hard to find you can ask your local bakery also. They just throw out the old ones.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jun 12, 2009)

bakery shop bakery shop... hmmmm


....OH i think theyre is one down main street. ill check that out today or tomorrow. thanks


----------



## akgrown (Jun 12, 2009)

best place to find the actual whip in the pic is a specilty kitchen supply but these are not cheap mine cost me 70 bucks and 12 for the nitro canisters (i make my own whipped cream) whip-its just make me dizzy and nausous


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jun 12, 2009)

ive seen some online for 10 bucks. i mean i dont wanna be a fiend about these. i just thought hey why not for a rainy day. ive said no to four drugs.

1.coke/crack
2.meth
3.heroin
4. ex

and i ended up doing coke and later on a will probably do ex. i just thought they were alot worse than they are when i made that list.

i think meth and heroin deserve to be up there lol even though i did almost do meth when i was drunk once.thank god for gfs huh lol


----------



## BubbaSlick (Jun 13, 2009)

Make friends with Starbucks employees...


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 14, 2009)

dude dont tell me your gonna go all steve-o , jackass on us lol but i will admitt nitrous is fun. till you convuls bad your first time


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jun 14, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> dude dont tell me your gonna go all steve-o , jackass on us lol but i will admitt nitrous is fun. till you convuls bad your first time


 
hahahhaha i dont plan on getting like him. you seen his documentery? that fucker is CRAZY!!!

but i plan on breathing air between nitrous hits lol. not like steve-o


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jun 14, 2009)

now i want a sunday lol


----------

